# Where to find newest Marvell 912x Controller Driver for Windows 7?



## puma99dk| (Dec 18, 2011)

as the topic says i need a newer driver than Asus Provides to their U3S6 card.

bcs i am already running V1.0.0.1036 on my Windows 7 SP1 Ultimate x86 and sometimes my music in winamp stops and my ul from my two Western Digital Green 2TB's goes down to sec and like 10sek later or something it all starts again, it's not doing it like every 5mins but it's still annoying and it's random so i wanna see if a newer drive can fix it, plus i have downgraded µTorrent from version 3.1 to 3.0 bcs when i think about it, i didn't have those problems with 3.0.


----------



## Drone (Dec 18, 2011)

The latest version is v1.2.0.1014.

You can download it from *ASRock* ftp, because they always update all drivers for their mobos.

http://asrock.com/mb/spec/card.us.asp?Model=SATA3 Card&cat=Download

Here's driver only, you install it manually from Device Manager

ftp://174.142.97.10/drivers/all/SAT...in7-64_Vista64_Vista_XP64_XP(v1.2.0.1014).zip

Here's installer if you don't want to do it manually

ftp://174.142.97.10/drivers/all/SAT...4_Win7_Vista64_Vista_XP64_XP(v1.2.0.1014).zip

Drivers for all windows 32-64 and all signed


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 18, 2011)

Thx Drone, and now both of my Marvell SATA-3 controllers came up in Device Manager, even they have run before without any issues 

but i just hope it will be better when they actually r under "Storage controllers" in windows 7 ^^


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 18, 2011)

Another link to use for Driver(s):  http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm

See section at bottom of page for 91xx.


----------

